# Plant ID



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I would love for my tank to look like this.







Can anyone ID these plants? Also how do you clean your tank with the bottom covered in plants? Do you not need to vacum the gravel?







Would just changing your water be enough? I have an undergravel filter with a Auqaclear 802 Powerhead and a Auqaclear 300 series filter. Could I get away with this for filtration if my tank was grown in like this one?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This is *"Lilaleopsis"*.It is a 'difficult' plant which requires a lot of light.

Unfortunately you don't have a chance on this with undergravel filtration...


----------

